# Bioware: Spieler im Rage-Mode - Autorin von Dragon Age und SWTOR im Visier der Zocker



## SebastianThoeing (21. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioware: Spieler im Rage-Mode - Autorin von Dragon Age und SWTOR im Visier der Zocker* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bioware: Spieler im Rage-Mode - Autorin von Dragon Age und SWTOR im Visier der Zocker


----------



## Oximoron12345 (21. Februar 2012)

Tja....die Leute haben halt keine Hobbys, hauptsache Trollen und Flamen...

Ich denke das neue Mass Effect wäre was für Hepler, 3 Verschiedene Spielstile :

Action
Action und Dialoge
Dialoge und wenig Action

Spricht meiner Meinung nach doch nichts gegen...ist bestimmt für fast jeden was dabei


----------



## Tominator7 (21. Februar 2012)

Finde ihre Aussagen absolut in Ordnung, besonders, weil ich zur Zeit mit dem Studium auch wenig Zeit fürs Zocken finde und mich bei Spielen mit einer guten Story, diese auch deutlich mehr interessiert, als das Kämpfen.
Vielen geht es da sicher anders, aber warum man darüber meckern muss, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Sie sagt ja nicht, man sollte die Action komplett rausnehmen, sie sagt lediglich, man könnte sie überspringbar machen, wie eben die Dialoge und Storysequenzen das bei den meisten Spielen schon immer waren.


----------



## N7ghty (21. Februar 2012)

Und wo ist bei den Aussagen das Problem?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (21. Februar 2012)

Solange die Dame astreine Storys schreibt, die mich mitreißen, ist mir so ziemlich egal, ob sie spielt oder nicht. Hauptsache sie macht den Job gut, für den sie angestellt wurde.


----------



## Kerusame (21. Februar 2012)

versteh auch nicht warum leute bei der funzel panik schieben... soll sie halt ihre interaktiven filme zuhause genießen und gut is...

nicht jeder is zum zocken geboren, merkt man täglich bei jedem spiel


----------



## major-tom4 (21. Februar 2012)

In der Spielebranche taetig aber das Spielen als unbeliebtesten Teil der Spielentwicklung bezeichnen? Klingt ganz nach einem Moechtegern-5-Sterne-Koch, der sich selbst nur von Fastfood ernaehrt 
Und Mitautorin von "Dragon Age 2" - wenn man hier die Actionszenen vorspulen koennte, was wuerde von dem ohnenhin schon mageren Spiel uebrigbleiben?


----------



## 5h4d0w (21. Februar 2012)

meine güte, sie ist halt jemand, der seinen job nur als job sieht und nicht die erfüllung. erstens mal gibts zig-millionen, die ihre eigene tätigkeit ebenfalls so sehen, aber halt nicht im rampenlicht stehen und zweitens hatte sie vielleicht keine andere wahl und würde ohnehin lieber zB lediglich bücher schreiben, aber hat den sprung nie geschafft.

aber diesen vorschlag mit dem überspringen der gameplay-segmente find ich selten dämlich. solang man kein dialog-branching wie zB bei mass effect hat, könnte man stattdessen ja gleich einen film gucken. und interaktive stories, wo man sonst nichts tun kann außer pfade auswählen, haben sich über die jahre hinweg immer wieder als flops entpuppt. ja, sie und 1% der bevölkerung mögen darauf stehn, aber der rest scheint es langweilig zu finden.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

Hamburger Helper ... eine Frau, die zurecht nicht gemocht wird. Viele Anfeindungen sind natürlich übertrieben bzw. viele Reaktionen seitens der Spieler. Aber gewissermaßen haben sie auch recht. Helper kann nicht schreiben und alles bei ihr dreht sich nur um irgendwelche homosexuellen Liebschaften. Es gibt ein Buch, da geht es um ein apokalyptisches Szenario mit Maya-Hintergrund usw. M.I.T.H. oder so hieß das. Selbst da fingen die beiden Protagonisten mitten in der Apokalypse an rumzumachen. 
Die Geschichten dieser Frau sind einfach total klischee- und grauenhaft. Warum hat sich Bioware nicht eine Frau geangelt wie Ree Soesbee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rafaeolo (21. Februar 2012)

Also erstmal ist es ziemlich egal, ob ein Storywrite viel spielt oder nicht. Der Fakt das sich Drew Karpyshyn nur noch aufs Bücher schreiben konzentrieren will zeigt ja, das Write eben mit dem Spiel wenig zu tun haben. Nun den Wunsch die actionsequenzen vorzuspulen kann ich trotzdem nicht verstehen, weil dann könnte man das Spiel ja gleich als interaktiven Film auf Youtube veröffentlichen, wäre sicherlich billiger mit Schauspielern als ne engine und Animationen dafür zu entwickeln. dabei würde aber natürlich die Identifkation mit der Figur deutlich auf der Strecke bleiben, da man sie ja nicht mehr Selbser steuer.


----------



## RasRising (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn man fuer Kinder Spielzeuge entwickelt ist es doch normal das man da auf unormales jammern trifft. Als Storywriter muss man nicht umbedingt das ganze Spiel spielen. Gibt ja auch genug autobauer die keine Fahrerlaubnis haben. Wen ihr, ihr eigenes Kind wichtiger ist als die ganzen nörgelnden Kinder weltweit sollte man dafuer verständniss haben. 

Und wenn ihr sie dafuer nicht mögt, das sie nicht zocken tut? Dann wendet euch doch an Bioware schliesslich fuehren die die Vorstellungsgespräche und stellen die Leute ein.


----------



## Viper0201 (21. Februar 2012)

Die sind doch nur so angepisst weil sie gesagt hat das sie nicht gerne spielt. Aber um zu testen wie gut die Story ist reicht es doch wenn man sich lediglich das Drehbuch durchliest oder es mit ein paar Kollegen kurz durchgeht. Ist doch beim Film auch nicht anders.

Ich persönlich finde die Stories der Bioware Spiele nicht so besonders. Es wird mir einfach zu viel und oftmals über absolut unwichtige Sachen gelabert.


----------



## Alex005 (21. Februar 2012)

Sorry, aber das ist doch lächerlich ich erwarte nicht von einem Autoren das er selber gerne Spiele spielt, sondern das ihm die Geschichte und die Handlung im Vordergrund stehen dafür werden Autoren auch eingestellt und nicht um das Spiel zu testen , entwickeln ,oder den Sound zu komponieren etc. Ich gebe zu ich kenne mich mit ihren werken nicht aus aber ich kenne zB. Auch ein paar Film und Serien Autoren die mit dem Medium für das sie es produzieren nichts abgewinnen können sondern einfach nur ihre Geschichten erzählen wollen und sie mit der Öffentlichkeit teilen. 
Das mit dem vorspulen der Actionszenen ist mir auch klar den Spielabschnitte werden sehr oft einfach in die Länge gezogen um eine möglichst hohe Spielzeit zu generieren um sie besser vermarkten zu können, wodurch die Story eben wider halb vergessen wird oder eben einfach nicht mehr zusammen passt. 
Doch am Erfolg von Heavy Rain ist zu sehen das es auch anders geht und daraus sollte am besten ein eigenes Genre entstehen wo auch spiele wie von Frau Hepler beschrieben oder vielleicht gar am rande noch die Metal Gear Solid teilen und alle andern mit solch ewig langen Zwischensequenzen sich einordnen lassen würden.
Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen ich persönlich bin kein Fan solcher Spiele und werde es wahrscheinlich auch nie, mir ist ne runde L4D oder CS lieber aber ich verstehe ihre Argumente und interpretiere diese einfach auch aus eigener erfahrung so!


----------



## nolleX (21. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie war ich nach lesen der News genauso schlau wie vorher.
Es geht um 6 (sechs!!) Jahre alte Aussagen? Geil


----------



## vogelpommes (21. Februar 2012)

Ey die hurre soll sich verpissen. Wen man für ein spiele-entwickler arbeitet hat man gefälligst ein verdammter SUPER-NERD zu sein, wenn die nicht zockt soll sie halt als prostituierte arbeiten. Was fällt der überhaupt ein mit der aktuellen spielewelt nich einverstanden zu sein, die ist verdammt nochmal PERFEKT und soll sich NIEMALS ändern! wenn die was ändern will soll die politikerin werden. STory, pah! bei spielen gehts ums KÄMPFEN, story soll uns höchstens fürs kämpfen geil machen. Und wenn se keine zeit fürs zocken halt sol sie halt keine kinder werfen oder nciht auf streber machen und arbeiten, machen wir ja auch nicht.

Ironie off:
Ja, hier zeigt sich wieder aus was die Spieler-Community zu großen Teilen besteht: aus pubertären grenzdebilen kleinen Kinderchen oder Junggebliebenen!


----------



## Angeldust (21. Februar 2012)

ME3 geht doch genau den Weg. Es ist für jeden ein Weg dabei:

- Für den Actionhorst der nur ballern will
- Fur den Storybert der nur Story will

Und der Weg mit den beiden Aspekten für die normalen Spieler. Wo ist das denn nun schlecht? Omg es gibt Auswahl... und ich muss sie nutzen... die zwingen mich... I can not resist...

Weiß nun nicht was sie genau geschrieben hat, aber Story war auch in DA2 gut (nicht überragend) und die Schmugglerstoryline ist wohl die beste in SWTOR.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2012)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Jennifer Hepler ist Autorin bei Bioware und sorgte unter anderem für *unteressante *Storys in Dragon Age oder Star Wars: The Old Republic.


Freud'scher Vertipper?  

EDIT:
Die Leute sollen mal mit sich selber klar kommen: Wegen eines Computerspiels eine Frau beleidigen...Helden sind das ... wirklich.^^


----------



## DrProof (21. Februar 2012)

Also muss schon sagen, dass ich die Spieler in diesem Fall nicht verstehen kann. Sie ist Autor und kein Zocker... Ich finde auch ihre Idee Kämpfe überspringen zu können, nur um die Story erleben zu können, eine sehr visionäre Idee... Stell dir vor du hängst am heftigsten Bosskampf der Welt fest und wirst so nie das Ende der Geschichte erleben.. Weil du das Joypad einfach weglegst. Sicherlich kann manch einer mit solchen Ideen nichts anfangen, aber mir fallen schon unmengen an Situationen ein wo es Sinn machen kann...


----------



## Yakuzer (21. Februar 2012)

Action zum wegklicken ? Naja versuchen kann man es ja aber ganz ehrlich : wer bezahlt 60 Euro für ein vollpreisspiel bei dem man nich wirklich spielt ? Da geh ich doch lieber ins Kino da muss ich noch nichtmal weiterklicken und hab die volle Story.


----------



## kornhill (21. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn jemand so angegangen wird. Auf keinen Fall, das ist unterste Schublade. 

Aber zu erfahren das so jemand Spiele macht ist, wie ich finde, wirklich nicht erbauend. Wenn sie findet, ihr eigenes Spiel zu spielen, ist das schlimmste an ihrer Arbeit. Das ist doch wirklich voll daneben! Aussagen wie, "ich habe in meiner Jugend gespielt um Zeit mit meinen jüngeren Cousins zu verbringen, nicht weil es mir Spaß gemacht hat", lesen sich einfach nicht gut! 

Wenn sie dann weitergeht, und sagt, das sie als Mutter garkeine Zeit hat, zum spielen hat, ist das zwar ok und verständlich, aber das spricht auch für die Spiele der heutigen Zeit. Es muss halt von einer Mutter während dem Stillen auch zu schaffen sein! Und darüber das die Spiele zu leicht, zu glattgebügelt und zu einheitlich geworden sind, wird sich dann wieder heftig gefetzt? Wenn solche Leute spiele machen, und es ok sein soll, dann darf man sich auch nicht über glattgebügelten casual Mist beschweren.

So ich geh jetzt Dark Souls zocken. Weil ich spielen will, sonst würde ich mir ja nen Film anschauen, oder?


----------



## RasRising (21. Februar 2012)

Action szenen vorspulen ist schon en bissel was fuer rentner. Da kann man sich auch einfach alle Video dateien im Spiele Verzeichniss ankucken und mit nem Movie maker zusammen schneiden dann hast deinen Storyfilm.


----------



## silenceko (21. Februar 2012)

ich finde die idee gut.. ich selbst würde nicht meine geschätzte action überspringen, aber das muss ich ja auch nicht.. solange man die wahl hat stört mich das doch nicht im geringsten..
ich finde eh das in den letzten jahren zahlreiche einstellungsoptionen verschwunden sind oder erst nachgepatcht werden..


----------



## JillValentine21 (21. Februar 2012)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie unterbelichtet und kindlich sich einige Spieler verhalten.. kein Wunder dass Spieler oft ins falsche Licht gerückt werden.

Mein Gott die Frau ist AUTORIN das bedeutet sie schreibt GESCHICHTEN ob es nun für ein Videospiel ein Film oder ein Buch ist spielt dabei keine Rolle. 

Natürlich muss sie das Spiel dann auch testen um eventuell die Story zu ändern oder so und es ist verständlich wenn man dann genervt ist von Kämpfen wenn man nur die Geschichte an sich testen will.

Aber dass die Spielgemeinde gleich so einen Kindergartenaufstand daraus macht ist für mich einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Freud'scher Vertipper?
> 
> EDIT:
> Die Leute sollen mal mit sich selber klar kommen: Wegen eines Computerspiels eine Frau beleidigen...Helden sind das ... wirklich.^^


 
Hier geht es nicht darum, dass eine Frau wegen Computerspielen beleidigt wird sondern darum, dass eine schlechte Schriftstellerin, die noch schlechter ist als Stephanie Meyer oder Helene Hegemann für ihre grottigen Werke kritisiert wird. Zurecht. Obwohl man die Kritik natürlich auch anders hätte verpacken können. Würde die Dame ihre Arbeit richtig machen oder wenigstens genug Fantasie besitzen: Keiner hätte ein Problem. Und wer in der Videospielindustrie arbeitet und behauptet, er mag keine Videospiele, der sollte da in keiner gehobenen Position arbeiten. Wenn sie unbedingt scharf auf Geschichten ist, dann soll sie Bücher schreiben. Aber ihre Schriftstellerkarriere ist (aus gutem Grund) gefloppt, von daher bleibt ihr nichts anderes übrig. 
M.I.T.H. : [operation smoking jaguar (Buch, 2005) [WorldCat.org]


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2012)

Im Artikel steht, dass die Frau verbal beleidigt wurde. Ich beziehe mich auf den hier vorliegenden PCG-Artikel. 
Und beleidigt wurde sie, weil Spieler ihre Arbeit nicht gefällt.*
Möchtest du beleidigt werden, wenn du mal schlechte Arbeit machst?

EDIT:
Es geht mir nicht darum wie kompetent die Frau ist (ich kenne die garnicht), sondern darum dass keine Story der Welt so schlecht sein kann, dass sie öffentliche verbale Beschimpfungen, ja einen öffentlichen Pranger, verdient.

* Oder ihre Aussagen.


----------



## hifumi (21. Februar 2012)

Schade, dass die Kritiker sich nicht zurückhalten können und dusselig flamen. So erstickt jede echte Kritik zwischen dem ganzen Hin- und Hergekeife.

Mich würden mal konkrete Beispiele interessieren. Was hat sie geschrieben, und hat sie nur die Dialoge verfasst, oder ist sie auch verantwortlich für den Hergang dieser Quests, etc.?

Ich denke schon, dass jemand der Dialoge für Spiele schreibt auch einen Draht zur Sache haben muss. Die Dialoge stehn alle im Kontext des restlichen Spielgeschehens, und können dabei helfen dem Spieler sehr viel über die Welt oder Situation zu vermitteln. Sowas kann der Autor aber nur einbauen, wenn er sich mit dem Spiel intensiv auseinandersetzt. Zudem gibt's auch Dinge wie Timing zu bedenken, und auch wenn das für alle Spieler unterschiedlich sein kann, bekommt man erst recht kein Gefühl dafür wenn man das Spiel nicht selbst spielt.

Ich weiß nicht ob Hepler damit was zu tun hatte, aber die Dialoge in DA2 sind zum Teil unter aller Kanone, und die Hintergrundgeschichten vieler Quests ebenfalls. Leider kann ich jetzt aus dem Kopf auch keine Dialogpassagen zitieren...


----------



## HerrKarl (21. Februar 2012)

nolleX schrieb:


> Irgendwie war ich nach lesen der News genauso schlau wie vorher.
> Es geht um 6 (sechs!!) Jahre alte Aussagen? Geil


 
Stimmt nicht. PCGames hat nur den Ausgangspunkt des Konflikts herausgeschnitten.

Ursprung des Disputs ist eigentlich Jennifer Heplers Aussage, ich zitiere sinngemäß: Die Leute die sich [über ihre Stories] beschweren sind nur neidisch, weil sie einen Job in der Gaming Industrie und eine Vagina hätte und diese Leute beides nicht bekommen könnten.

Wohlgemerkt: Die Aussage kam vor jeder anderen Anfeindung seitens der Spieler.
Und jetzt stellt das nochmal in Kontext. Bedenkend, dass die Kritik an ihrer "Kunst" nicht von ungefähr kommt.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Februar 2012)

WHO GIVES A FUCK?!?!?!?
Mal ehrlich - Ihre ideen sind ziemlich genial. Damit schafft man es das spieler die sich nen scheiß für die story oder die action intressieren auch spass an nem spiel haben können. Und wenn sie nicht drauf steht zu zocken - who cares? Sie ist eben an anderen dingen die mit spielen zu tun haben intressiert. So ein Kindergarten....

Und zum argument "sie ist eine schlechte autorin" - ja buhuhuhuhu. Ich für meinen Teil halte Kafka auch für nen schlechten Autor und würde mir lieber ein Twilight hörbuch reinziehen bevor ich auch nur ein Werk mehr von ihm lesen muss. Das heißt noch lang nicht das Kafka ein schlechter Autor war. Es heißt nur das es nicht mein Geschmack war.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Ursprung des Disputs ist eigentlich Jennifer Heplers Aussage, ich zitiere sinngemäß: Die Leute die sich [über ihre Stories] beschweren sind nur neidisch, weil sie einen Job in der Gaming Industrie und eine Vagina hätte und diese Leute beides nicht bekommen könnten.


Getroffene Hunde bellen?


----------



## HerrKarl (21. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen?


 
Das wäre ein schwachsinniges Argument. Immerhin kam die Anfeindung anfangs von ihrer Seite. Und wenn sich jemand von solcher "Qualität" auf so abgehobene Reißereien beruft, dann hat derjenige es wohl auch nicht anders verdient, als in den Hintern gekniffen zu werden.


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Das wäre ein schwachsinniges Argument. Immerhin kam die Anfeindung anfangs von ihrer Seite. Und wenn sich jemand von solcher "Qualität" auf so abgehobene Reißereien beruft, dann hat derjenige es wohl auch nicht anders verdient, als in den Hintern gekniffen zu werden.


Ich finde ihre Aussage (sofern sie so getroffen wurde) ja auch unterste Schublade, sinnlos und deplatziert. Aber wäre man wirklich klüger als die Frau, würde man nicht in der Art darauf eingehen (Gegen-Beleidigung). Das hat was von "Gummimauer"...kennst du vielleicht noch, ist ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## HerrKarl (21. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne nur gegenseitiges Ohren abkauen.
Aber bitte... wie man in den Wald ruft 

Zur Aussage finden sich sicher noch ein paar Screenshots. Müsste man aber suchen.
Edit: Hier ist der Screenshot auch schon http://i.imgur.com/m1S8N.jpg


----------



## billy336 (21. Februar 2012)

also dem pcg-artikel zu urteilen gäbe es weder für mich noch für millionen andere spieler ein grund auf die gute jenny in irgendeiner form loszugehen. allerdings bezweifle ich hier, dass das wirklich der grund gewesen sein soll. warum sollte ein gamer wütend sein, weil ein schriftsteller nicht gern kämpft in games? wäre doch bescheuert irgendwie. da steckt eindeutig mehr dahinter...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

Warum arbeitet die Dame dann in der Spielebranche, wenn sie spielen blöd findet? Ich geh ja auch nicht in einen Sportverein, wenn ich die Sportart blöd finde. Mit ihren Aussagen hat sie gleich mal alle Klischees bedient, die eine Frau nur haben kann.
Wenn man das so macht, wie sie beschreibt, was bleibt denn da "vom Spiel" noch übrig? Dann ist es doch ein reiner interaktiver Film. Dann braucht man auch kein Computerspiel mehr zu machen, sondern kann gleich einen kompletten Film drehen. GENAU das macht die Computerspiele in den letzten Jahren immer mehr kaputt, meiner Ansicht nach, weil alles immer mehr zu einem reinen Interaktiven Film wird und die spielerische Freiheit und das Gameplay immer mehr hintenanstehen müssen.
Und wenn jemand solche Ansichten wie diese hat  und in einem  oder für ein Spielestudio arbeitet, dann kann ich die Kritik der Spieler schon verstehen. Man sollte auch immer eine gewissen Leidenschaft dafür mitbringen, sonst kann das nicht klappen. Diese Frau sollte einfach Bücher schreiben, aber bitte von der Spielebranche fernbleiben. Allerdings ist es nicht in Ordnung, wenn sie persönlich irgendwo attackiert wird, das geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## Jabor08 (21. Februar 2012)

@Shadow-Man

Sie ist eine Schreiberin. Sie hat nichts mit der Entwicklung des Gameplays am Hut, warum sollte es dann ein Problem sein wenn sie nicht so viel Spaß am Spielen hat?
Dafür sind andere Leute bei Bioware zuständig.
Man kann zum Beispiel auch ein guter Drehbuchautor sein wenn man nichts mit der Handhabung eines Kamerakrans anfangen kann.


----------



## VodkaMen (21. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum arbeitet die Dame dann in der Spielebranche, wenn sie spielen blöd findet? Ich geh ja auch nicht in einen Sportverein, wenn ich die Sportart blöd finde. Mit ihren Aussagen hat sie gleich mal alle Klischees bedient, die eine Frau nur haben kann.
> Wenn man das so macht, wie sie beschreibt, was bleibt denn da "vom Spiel" noch übrig? Dann ist es doch ein reiner interaktiver Film. Dann braucht man auch kein Computerspiel mehr zu machen, sondern kann gleich einen kompletten Film drehen. GENAU das macht die Computerspiele in den letzten Jahren immer mehr kaputt, meiner Ansicht nach, weil alles immer mehr zu einem reinen Interaktiven Film wird und die spielerische Freiheit und das Gameplay immer mehr hintenanstehen müssen.
> Und wenn jemand solche Ansichten wie diese hat  und in einem  oder für ein Spielestudio arbeitet, dann kann ich die Kritik der Spieler schon verstehen. Man sollte auch immer eine gewissen Leidenschaft dafür mitbringen, sonst kann das nicht klappen. Diese Frau sollte einfach Bücher schreiben, aber bitte von der Spielebranche fernbleiben. Allerdings ist es nicht in Ordnung, wenn sie persönlich irgendwo attackiert wird, das geht eindeutig zu weit.



also ich persönlich habe eigentlich nicht das Gefühl das Videospiele langsam zu reinen Interaktiven Filmen werden , im gegenteil . Projekte , die eben dieses ziel anstreben ( z.b. Heavy Rain ) sind recht selten .


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. Februar 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. PCGames hat nur den Ausgangspunkt des Konflikts herausgeschnitten.
> 
> Ursprung des Disputs ist eigentlich Jennifer Heplers Aussage, ich zitiere sinngemäß: Die Leute die sich [über ihre Stories] beschweren sind nur neidisch, weil sie einen Job in der Gaming Industrie und eine Vagina hätte und diese Leute beides nicht bekommen könnten.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das wirklich so war: Immer feste drauf. Wie dumm kann man eigentlich als (Mit)-entwicklerin in der Spielbranche sein?


----------



## Mothman (21. Februar 2012)

Jabor08 schrieb:


> Man kann zum Beispiel auch ein guter Drehbuchautor sein wenn man nichts mit der Handhabung eines Kamerakrans anfangen kann.


Aber kann man auch gute Drehbücher schreiben, wenn man Filme garnicht mag, keine guckt und davon keine Ahnung hat? 
Eventuell ja, durch Zufall. Aber ist doch die Skepsis gegenüber dem Autor dann nicht verwunderlich. 

Also ich würde sagen: Es hilft sicherlich, wenn man sich mit der Materie auskennt, für die man schreibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

Jabor08 schrieb:


> @Shadow-Man
> 
> Sie ist eine Schreiberin. Sie hat nichts mit der Entwicklung des Gameplays am Hut, warum sollte es dann ein Problem sein wenn sie nicht so viel Spaß am Spielen hat?
> Dafür sind andere Leute bei Bioware zuständig.
> Man kann zum Beispiel auch ein guter Drehbuchautor sein wenn man nichts mit der Handhabung eines Kamerakrans anfangen kann.


 
Man muss aber bei einem Spiel z.B. gewisse Eigenschaften beachten, die es beim Film nicht gibt 

Und was ich erstaunlich finde: Genau das was sie beschrieben hat, sind auch genau die Tendenzen, die in den letzten Jahren bei den Bioware-Spielen zu beobachten waren. Und wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, gibt es solche Modi ja auch schon bei Mass Effect 3 (Story Modus, Action Modus) usw.


----------



## HerrKarl (21. Februar 2012)

Jabor08 schrieb:


> @Shadow-Man
> 
> Sie ist eine Schreiberin. Sie hat nichts mit der Entwicklung des Gameplays am Hut, warum sollte es dann ein Problem sein wenn sie nicht so viel Spaß am Spielen hat?
> Dafür sind andere Leute bei Bioware zuständig.
> Man kann zum Beispiel auch ein guter Drehbuchautor sein wenn man nichts mit der Handhabung eines Kamerakrans anfangen kann.


 

Das Beispiel funktioniert aber wirklich nur beim Film.
Spiele haben eine dynamische Natur (mit der sich doch gerade Bioware so rühmt). Da musst du sehr wohl beim Schreiben aufpassen, dass die von dir gewählten Motive und Entscheidungen auch sinnvoll umsetzbar sind.
Sonst hast du nämlich am Ende Dear Esther


----------



## Jabor08 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich gebe zu, mein Vergleich war/ist nicht besonders treffend. 
Das tut aber letztlich nichts zur Sache.
Angefangen hat diese Hexenjagd mit diesem Bild: http://i.imgur.com/295Cx.png
Oben ist der Ausschnitt aus dem bekannten (und sechs Jahre alten) Interview zu lesen, unten zwei frei erfundene Zitate die ihr zugeschrieben werden.
Wenn man sich mal anguckt was sie so für Bioware geschrieben hat, dann sollte eigentlich klar sein das sie eindeutig etwas von ihrem Beruf versteht.
So langweilig/braun die tiefen Wege auch gewesen sein mögen, Orzammar und die ganze Zwergengesellschaft war extrem interessant und gut geschrieben (nur als Beispiel).

Ich sehe auch nicht direkt das ihr persönlicher Wunsch nach einer Möglichkeit den Kampf zu überspringen und nur die Dialoge zu "spielen" mit der aktuellen Entwicklung Biowares zu tun hat, die lauteste Kritik die ich von "Old-School-CRPG-Spielern" höre ist vielmehr die Kampflastigkeit der Spiele und das die Story darunter leiden würde...

Aber wie auch immer, dazu kann man stehen wie man will.
Was aber absolut erschreckend ist zu was für Äußerungen und Aktionen sich so viele Leute in der Anonymität des Internets hinreißen lassen


----------



## hifumi (21. Februar 2012)

Oh, tolle Twitternachricht.
Man muss schon Mumm haben, um sich so, auf diesem Niveau, mit der breiten Masse des Internets anzulegen. Bedenkt man dazu dann noch, dass die stetig abfallende Qualität der Bioware Spiele die Leute ohnehin schon etwas zornig macht...

Ich meine, wenn sie schon ihre Vagina anspricht... hier, vorsicht, nicht so ganz safe for work: Prosper - LOL BioWare! | Page 72 | rpg codex > Sale on used lawn mowers. Ask baby arm for details.
Runterscrollen bis etwas zur Hälfte. Sowas kommt dann als Antwort. Echt unter der Gürtellinie.


----------



## vogelpommes (21. Februar 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. PCGames hat nur den Ausgangspunkt des Konflikts herausgeschnitten.
> 
> Ursprung des Disputs ist eigentlich Jennifer Heplers Aussage, ich zitiere sinngemäß: Die Leute die sich [über ihre Stories] beschweren sind nur neidisch, weil sie einen Job in der Gaming Industrie und eine Vagina hätte und diese Leute beides nicht bekommen könnten.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt nicht! Lern lesen! Laut Kotaku hat sie mit dieser Aussage auf Anfeindungen geantwortet, also ist dies nicht der Ursprung des Konflikts, das ist der reddit-artikel von nem Arschloch der ein uraltes Interview ausgegraben hat. Und ihre "Kunst" ist kein Grund jemanden so anzufeinden, aber das lernst du auch noch (hoff ich)!

Das Problem ist das Gaming halt immer noch von 16-jährigen sozial noch nicht ausgereiften pubertätsgeplagten Idioten durchsetzt ist, die der Meinung sind, alle die irgendwas mit Games zu tun haben müssen Nerds sein die die gleichen Werte teilen und den gleichen gamedesign-Dogmen huldigen , und wenn nicht werden sie am Scheiterhaufen geflamed!

Außerdem kann ich es nicht mehr hören dass jede Änderung hin zu Story oder Emotionen gleich das Ende aller traditioneller Spiele wie wir sie bisher kennen bedeutet. Wie viele interaktive Filme gab es bisher? 4, 5? WOOOW, die Apokalypse naht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es ist der Egoismus das ja alle Spiele genau dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen müssen und alles was anders ist ist eine Gefahr. Ja, es gibt Leute die interessieren sich nicht für Kampf oder Ressourcen-Managment oder sauschwere Puzzles. Die interessieren sich eben eher für Storys und Emotionen. Warum sollten Spiele ausschließlich für die eine Zielgruppe vorbehalten sein? Warum nicht beide bedienen? Weil sich ein paar dumme Nerds dann aufregen?

Und bevor jemand wieder das saudämliche Argument bringt das die dann halt Bücher lesen sollen. Das ist einfach nicht das gleiche. Wenn man es selbst erlebt oder Entscheidungen treffen kann oder sich auch nur selbst in einer virtuellen Welt bewegen und erforschen kann ist es einfach nicht das gleiche wie nur zuschauen, und um das zu erreichen braucht es nicht die komplexesten herausfordensten Kampfsysteme, siehe Heavy Rain oder Dear Esther.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht, dass die Frau verbal beleidigt wurde. Ich beziehe mich auf den hier vorliegenden PCG-Artikel.
> Und beleidigt wurde sie, weil Spieler ihre Arbeit nicht gefällt.*
> Möchtest du beleidigt werden, wenn du mal schlechte Arbeit machst?
> 
> ...



stimme ich dir zu, man hätte sich wesentlich bedeckter halten können. Aber wie bereits gesagt, das Geflame startete erst nach ihrer Aussage bezüglich des Neids einer nicht vorhandenen Vagina und eines nicht vorhandenen Jobs in der Spieleindustrie.





hifumi schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Kritiker sich nicht zurückhalten können und dusselig flamen. So erstickt jede echte Kritik zwischen dem ganzen Hin- und Hergekeife.
> 
> Mich würden mal konkrete Beispiele interessieren. Was hat sie geschrieben, und hat sie nur die Dialoge verfasst, oder ist sie auch verantwortlich für den Hergang dieser Quests, etc.?
> 
> ...


 
Sie hat die Liebesgeschichten in DA (1 & 2) und Mass Effect geschrieben. Ich erinnere mich, wie sie im Bioware-Forum postete, sie planen eine Coming-Out-Story, bei der der Spieler gezwungen (!) wird sich zu entscheiden, ob er schwul ist oder nicht. Wenn ich ein SciFi-RPG spielen will, wieso bekomme ich den Space-Dating-Simulator-2012 vorgesetzt? ;_;

Sie hat auch ein paar Quests geschrieben für den Schmuggler aus SWTOR, allen voran diese Perle aus Darth Mauls Rasse, als ich die bekommen habe, habe ich das Spiel beendet. Die Schmugglerquest ist wirklich amüsant, aber gleichzeitig total trashig. Richtig trashig. Vor allem die Anmachen des Schmugglers.



vogelpommes schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Lern lesen! Laut Kotaku hat sie  mit dieser Aussage auf Anfeindungen geantwortet, also ist dies nicht  der Ursprung des Konflikts, das ist der reddit-artikel von nem Arschloch  der ein uraltes Interview ausgegraben hat. Und ihre "Kunst" ist kein  Grund jemanden so anzufeinden, aber das lernst du auch noch (hoff ich)!
> 
> Das  Problem ist das Gaming halt immer noch von 16-jährigen sozial noch  nicht ausgereiften pubertätsgeplagten Idioten durchsetzt ist, die der  Meinung sind, alle die irgendwas mit Games zu tun haben müssen Nerds  sein die die gleichen Werte teilen und den gleichen gamedesign-Dogmen  huldigen , und wenn nicht werden sie am Scheiterhaufen geflamed!



Geh schlafen, Jennifer 

Kleiner Scherz. Die von dir angesprochenen "Nerds" klingen eher nach der CoD-Fraktion. Die meisten, die ich kenne, fanden Dragon Age aufgrund des Settings entweder so langweilig wie ich oder aber sie haben es wegen der Story gespielt. Und ich höre von vielen, dass die Liebesgeschichten mehr als albern und schlecht sind. 

PS: Die Beleidigungen sind übrigends Reddit, da geiern meist solche Arschlöcher rum. Bei den Boards, wo ich rumhänge, haben wir uns schon mit "Hamburger Helper" begnügt, aber Reddit muss natürlich wieder übertreiben ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Lern lesen! Laut Kotaku hat sie mit dieser Aussage auf Anfeindungen geantwortet, also ist dies nicht der Ursprung des Konflikts, das ist der reddit-artikel von nem Arschloch der ein uraltes Interview ausgegraben hat. Und ihre "Kunst" ist kein Grund jemanden so anzufeinden, aber das lernst du auch noch (hoff ich)!
> 
> Das Problem ist das Gaming halt immer noch von 16-jährigen sozial noch nicht ausgereiften pubertätsgeplagten Idioten durchsetzt ist, die der Meinung sind, alle die irgendwas mit Games zu tun haben müssen Nerds sein die die gleichen Werte teilen und den gleichen gamedesign-Dogmen huldigen , und wenn nicht werden sie am Scheiterhaufen geflamed!
> 
> ...



Dafür gibts ja das Adventure-Genre, was quasi dem entspricht, was sie gerne hätte  Ich find's eben mittlerweile einfach nur noch nervig, wenn das Spiel daraus besteht...5m laufen, Zwischensequenz, 5m laufen, blablabla, Zwischensequenz.. Das hat mit SPIELEN für mich nichts mehr zu tun. Und so sind doch mittlerweile viele Spiele aufgebaut, selbst ein Call of Duty ist quasi nur noch ein spielbarer Film.
Ich würde sogar auf Story verzichten oder weniger Story annehmen, wenn dadurch das Gameplay besser wäre, man mehr spielerische Freiheit hätte, als immer in dieses enge Korsett gesteckt zu werden. Man nennt das Hobby ja immer noch ComputerSPIELEN und nicht gucken 
Deswegen lieb ich Skyrim z.B. so, da gibt es keine Zwischensequenzen die ständig den Spielfluss bremsen oder ähnliches  Zwischensequenzen sind schon in Ordnung, aber nicht in der Vielzahl wie sie heute oft eingesetzt werden. Das bremst den Spielfluss viel zu sehr und macht einen oft zum reinen Zuschauer.


----------



## vogelpommes (21. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja das Adventure-Genre, was quasi dem entspricht, was sie gerne hätte  Ich find's eben mittlerweile einfach nur noch nervig, wenn das Spiel daraus besteht...5m laufen, Zwischensequenz, 5m laufen, blablabla, Zwischensequenz.. Das hat mit SPIELEN für mich nichts mehr zu tun. Und so sind doch mittlerweile viele Spiele aufgebaut, selbst ein Call of Duty ist quasi nur noch ein spielbarer Film.
> Ich würde sogar auf Story verzichten oder weniger Story annehmen, wenn dadurch das Gameplay besser wäre, man mehr spielerische Freiheit hätte, als immer in dieses enge Korsett gesteckt zu werden. Man nennt das Hobby ja immer noch ComputerSPIELEN und nicht gucken
> Deswegen lieb ich Skyrim z.B. so, da gibt es keine Zwischensequenzen die ständig den Spielfluss bremsen oder ähnliches  Zwischensequenzen sind schon in Ordnung, aber nicht in der Vielzahl wie sie heute oft eingesetzt werden. Das bremst den Spielfluss viel zu sehr und macht einen oft zum reinen Zuschauer.



Buhuhuhuhu, dann brich halt die Zwischensequenzen ab oder mach ne pause. Dass nur das die Spiele zu Filmen macht ist SCHWACHSINN. Außerdem ist CoD ein Extrembeispiel, gibt genügend andere die da nicht so extrem sind, und gerade bei CoD sieht man dass das gameplay darunter nicht zwingend leidet, und nicht alles kann open-world sein. 

Siehe auch meinen Post zum Thema Egoismus und dass alle Spiele so sein müssen wie ich sie will.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Buhuhuhuhu, dann brich halt die Zwischensequenzen ab oder mach ne pause. Dass nur das die Spiele zu Filmen macht ist SCHWACHSINN. Außerdem ist CoD ein Extrembeispiel, gibt genügend andere die da nicht so extrem sind, und gerade bei CoD sieht man dass das gameplay darunter nicht zwingend leidet, und nicht alles kann open-world sein.
> 
> Siehe auch meinen Post zum Thema Egoismus und dass alle Spiele so sein müssen wie ich sie will.


 
Natürlich vertrete ich meine Meinung. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, dann muss es ja mir gefallen und niemand anderem  Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich keine andere Meinungen akzeptiere und respektiere. Da kann schon jeder sagen, wie er oder sie das sieht.
Und ich hab ja auch geschrieben: Wenn man solche Spiele möchte, gibt es ja das Adventure-Genre. Da sind doch die Spiele genau so oder ähnlich aufgebaut, wie sie es sich wünscht


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich vertrete ich meine Meinung. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, dann muss es ja mir gefallen und niemand anderem  Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich keine andere Meinungen akzeptiere und respektiere. Da kann schon jeder sagen, wie er oder sie das sieht.
> Und ich hab ja auch geschrieben: Wenn man solche Spiele möchte, gibt es ja das Adventure-Genre. Da sind doch die Spiele genau so oder ähnlich aufgebaut, wie sie es sich wünscht


 
ah, nicht auf den eingehen, der ist als ... wirr
'Denn Tatsächlich ist das Erzähltechnisch sogar wirklich schlecht wenn alle paar Sekunden eine Zwischensequenz kommt nachdem man 2m gelaufen ist und es eigentlich besser wäre die 2m auch noch in der Sequenz ablaufen zu lassen und dann wieder erstmal den Spieler "alleine" zu lassen


----------



## HerrKarl (21. Februar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! *Lern lesen! Laut Kotaku* [rabarberrabarber]


 
Ja...laut Kotaku
Blöderweise gab es auch Leute die die Sache live miterlebt haben (*husthust*).
Ganz im Gegensatz zu Slowtaku 

Der reddit Artikel kam übrigens erst einen Tag danach und darauf kam dann der Kotaku Artikel.
Also halt mal n Ball flach.
Ganz besonders wenn die Antwort im Ursprung des Konflikts an ihren Mann ging und nicht als "Verteidigung" an Spieler.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah, nicht auf den eingehen, der ist als ... wirr
> 'Denn Tatsächlich ist das Erzähltechnisch sogar wirklich schlecht wenn alle paar Sekunden eine Zwischensequenz kommt nachdem man 2m gelaufen ist und es eigentlich besser wäre die 2m auch noch in der Sequenz ablaufen zu lassen und dann wieder erstmal den Spieler "alleine" zu lassen


 
Genau, du hast verstanden wie ich es meinte


----------



## vogelpommes (21. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Genau, du hast verstanden wie ich es meinte


 
Aber macht CoD nicht genau das? Da gibt es auch keine Zwischensequenzen sondern alles ingame-scripts, und doch soll das dann ein interaktiver Film sein? Du weißt auch nicht was du willst.

Und ja, ingame-scripts sind besser als Zwischensequenzen, das hat aber mehr mit Immersion zu tun als mit Erzähltechnik...


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Februar 2012)

> "Viele Spiele bieten die Möglichkeit, Dialoge schnell  wegzuklicken, weil manche Spieler Dialog-Szenen nicht mögen und schneller  zu dem zurückkehren möchten, was ihnen mehr Spaß macht.


Ich denke nicht dass dies der eigentliche Grund war weshalb es ermöglicht wurde Zwischensequenzen usw. überspringen zu können. Ich nutze dieses nur, wenn ich eine frühere Stelle nochmal lade und beispielsweise die zuvor gezeigte Sequenz vor ein paar Minuten bereits gesehen habe und diese dann nicht praktisch direkt ein zweites Mal hintereinander ansehen möchte.

Sollte ich von Anfang an alle Dialoge etc überspringen, würde ich mir die Frage stellen, ob ich die richtigen Spiele spiele. 

Aber als Autor muss man sich nicht mit Spielen auskennen, wie die Geschichte umgesetzt wird, liegt letztendlich bei den Programmierern.
Denn ich glaube eher weniger, dass bei Bioware die Autoren bestimmen, was als Zwischensequenz, Dialog, Script, Kommentar oder was auch immer in das Spiel eingebunden wird.

Eines muss man der Frau aber zu gute halten, bei Dragon Age: Origins gibt es wirklich Stellen, wo man sich nach einer gewissen Zeit wünscht, die Kämpfe wegklicken zu können.

Das wäre aber natürlich keine wirkliche Lösung, mehr Abwechslung bei den Kämpfen käme der Lösung schon näher, z. B. drastische Reduzierung der 0815 Standardgegner. Noch besser sind mehrere Lösungswege, die Referenz im Spielsektor dafür ist bis heute meiner Meinung nach immer noch Fallout 1.


----------



## Corbanx (21. Februar 2012)

versteh ich das richtig, dass Fr. Hepler die Implementierung der "Vorspul-Funktion" begründet hat und sich deswegen einige aufregen?
Da muss doch noch mehr dahinter stecken.
Wer regt sich denn bitte über ein optionales feature auf?
btw. die Storyline des BountyHunters fand ich eig. ziemlich cool.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2012)

Corbanx schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig, dass Fr. Hepler die Implementierung der "Vorspul-Funktion" begründet hat und sich deswegen einige aufregen?
> Da muss doch noch mehr dahinter stecken.
> Wer regt sich denn bitte über ein optionales feature auf?
> btw. die Storyline des BountyHunters fand ich eig. ziemlich cool.


 
Weil Trolle von Natur aus den gleichen IQ wie Grundgestein haben und auch deswegen nicht Fähig sind Logisch zu denken und deswegen sich Dinge suchen um sich darüber aufzuregen, siehe Diablo 3 als weiteres Beispiel


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Februar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich es nicht mehr hören dass jede Änderung hin zu Story oder Emotionen gleich das Ende aller traditioneller Spiele wie wir sie bisher kennen bedeutet. Wie viele interaktive Filme gab es bisher? 4, 5? WOOOW, die Apokalypse naht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Es ist der Egoismus das ja alle Spiele genau dem eigenen Geschmack entsprechen müssen und alles was anders ist ist eine Gefahr. Ja, es gibt Leute die interessieren sich nicht für Kampf oder Ressourcen-Managment oder sauschwere Puzzles. Die interessieren sich eben eher für Storys und Emotionen. Warum sollten Spiele ausschließlich für die eine Zielgruppe vorbehalten sein? Warum nicht beide bedienen? Weil sich ein paar dumme Nerds dann aufregen?


 
Pass mal auf: Wenn Leute sich nur für den Kampf interessieren, dann sollen sie Actionspiele spielen. Wenn Leute sich _NUR_ für eine Geschichte interessieren, dann sollen storylastige Spiele spielen. Wenn einer keine Zeit hat und deswegen meint, dass man Actionszenen überspringen sollte: Herrgott dann soll er sich verdammt nochmal ein anderes Spiel suchen oder sich die Zeit am WE nehmen. Dann geht man halt mal einen Abend nicht raus, besäuft sich nicht, sondern macht es sich vor dem PC / der Konsole gemütlich. Aber beschwert euch nicht, wenn ihr ein Spiel kauft, dass es bestimmte Features nicht gibt, die nicht auf eure Interessen zugeschnitten sind. Wenn ihr es wisst, dann kauft es euch verdammt nochmal nicht. Ich heule ja auch nicht rum dass ich bei Battlefield nur schießen muss und keine Fahrzeuge bauen oder Ressourcen sammeln kann.
Demnächst fordern die ersten noch, dass man bei Adventures die Rätsel überspringen kann, weil sie ja so schwer sind und die Story behindern ...



Corbanx schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig, dass Fr. Hepler die  Implementierung der "Vorspul-Funktion" begründet hat und sich deswegen  einige aufregen?
> Da muss doch noch mehr dahinter stecken.
> Wer regt sich denn bitte über ein optionales feature auf?
> btw. die Storyline des BountyHunters fand ich eig. ziemlich cool.


 
Nein die Leute regen sich darüber auf, dass sie in der Videospielbranche arbeitet und keine Videospiele mag. Dass sie absolut schlecht schreiben kann. Und dass sie dermaßen arrogant ist, dass es fast schon weh tut. Und ich kann dich beruhigen: Den Kopfgeldjäger hat sie bei SWTOR nicht geschrieben, nur ein paar Details des Schmugglers. Sie ist ohnehin meist für die Liebesgeschichten verantwortlich. 

Das mit dem Feature ist so eine Sache. Wenn man es jedem Recht machen will, dann versaut es irgendwann allen den Spaß. Ein wichtiges Motto, habe ich von Civilization: Willst du es allen Recht machen, stehst du irgendwann alleine da.

Und ich wiederhole mich: Ich hoffe, die Dame  hängt ihren Job an den Nagel und lässt jemanden an die Liebesgeschichten, bei dem es AUTHENTISCH klingt und nicht so dermaßen klischeehaft. Ich kenne schwule die finden die homosexuelle Storylines von ihr absolut billig.


EDIT2: Further information: http://i44.tinypic.com/35lvxxi.png

EDIT3: Noch einen Grund die Dame nicht zu mögen: http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2011/12/4chan-1324496485535.png


----------



## b34v13s (21. Februar 2012)

"und sorgte unter anderem für unteressante Storys" Finde den Fehler....


----------



## silencer123 (21. Februar 2012)

b34v13s schrieb:


> "und sorgte unter anderem für unteressante Storys" Finde den Fehler....



uninterssante.. 

man darf sich ja mal vertippen


----------



## HMCpretender (21. Februar 2012)

Ok, ihre Äußerungen sind zwar ein wenig dümmlich/naiv (sobald man in Dialogen sterben kann, wird man die nicht mehr überspringen können) aber darum ist die Dame ja auch Autor und nicht Game-Designer. Ich denke mal es war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## MoeD (22. Februar 2012)

Meine Fresse, was sind denn das für Leute, die wegen so etwas anfangen eine Person derartig zu beschimpfen?? Dieses ganze Twitter- und Facebook-Zeug ist echt eine Seuche: ständig diese "organisierte Empörung".


----------



## JCFR (22. Februar 2012)

Höre ich da leise den Namen "Wulff"? Mal ehrlich: Kritik ist eine Sache aber sinnlos zu Flamen nennt man "Cyber-Mobbing" und jeder der mal gemobbt wurde weiß, das is kein spaß! 
Wer seinen eigenen Minderwertigkeitskomplex raus lassen muss, soll das gefälligst am Spiegel tun und nicht im Netz.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (22. Februar 2012)

jaja die beziehungs dialoge waren echt schrecklich in dragon age 2 so seelenlos und androgyn wie devote sexroboter die keinen standpunkt verteidigen oder prinzipien besitzen... einfach nur langweilig


----------



## DrProof (22. Februar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber kann man auch gute Drehbücher schreiben, wenn man Filme garnicht mag, keine guckt und davon keine Ahnung hat?
> Eventuell ja, durch Zufall. Aber ist doch die Skepsis gegenüber dem Autor dann nicht verwunderlich.
> 
> Also ich würde sagen: Es hilft sicherlich, wenn man sich mit der Materie auskennt, für die man schreibt.


 
Die Materie ist das Mass Effekt Universum und nicht zocken bis der Arzt kommt. Viele stellen sich hier wohl vor das der Autor Mass Effect nur durchs spielen kennen lernen kann, aber warum sollte das so sein? Es gibt doch Storyboards im Büro und Literatur zu den Teilen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (22. Februar 2012)

Die Idee der guten Frau finde ich sehr gut. Bspw. ME1 krankt extrem am schlechten Kampfsystem und der schlechten KI der Begleiter. Da wäre eine Skip-Funktion durchaus interessant.

Dass man wegen der MEINUNG eines einzigen Menschen sich so zum Affen macht, ist nur traurig. Leider ist - wie schon Einstein festgestellt haben soll - die Dummheit er Menschen doch unendlich.


----------



## lead341 (22. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Hepler damit was zu tun hatte, aber die Dialoge in DA2 sind zum Teil unter aller Kanone, und die Hintergrundgeschichten vieler Quests ebenfalls. Leider kann ich jetzt aus dem Kopf auch keine Dialogpassagen zitieren...



Ist schon erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker, Empfindungen und Interpretationen sein können: ich fand die Dialoge in Dragon Age 2 (in englischer Sprache) allesamt sehr genial, geistreich und durchaus auch gewürzt mit subtilem Humor (was ich bei deutschen Spielen noch nie im Ansatz so erlebt habe....da denke ich mit unsäglichem Grauen an Sacred 2). Aber wie gesagt, jeder scheint das eventuell anders zu empfinden.


----------



## Orthus (22. Februar 2012)

lead341 schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker, Empfindungen und Interpretationen sein können: ich fand die Dialoge in Dragon Age 2 (in englischer Sprache) allesamt sehr genial, geistreich und durchaus auch gewürzt mit subtilem Humor (was ich bei deutschen Spielen noch nie im Ansatz so erlebt habe....da denke ich mit unsäglichem Grauen an Sacred 2). Aber wie gesagt, jeder scheint das eventuell anders zu empfinden.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. Man kann Dragon Age 2 vieles vorwerfen, aber schlechte Dialoge mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Chris1q1q (22. Februar 2012)

ich finde es erstaunlich wie leute dragon age 2 immer wieder in der luft zerreissen.
Sicherlich kann sich DA2 nicht mit Origins messen aber deshalb war es noch lang kein schlechtes Spiel, ich mochte beide Teile und habe auch beide gekauft und mehrfach gespielt.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Februar 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> ich finde es erstaunlich wie leute dragon age 2 immer wieder in der luft zerreissen.


 Finde ich nicht, nicht nach dem ich die Demo von DA2  angespielt habe. Diese konnte ich beim besten Willen nicht länger als 15 Minuten spielen, sterile lieblose Welt, langweilige Geschichte, usw...


----------



## Kwengie (26. April 2013)

> ... dass der ihr unliebste Bestandteil der Arbeit in der Branche das Spielen des Spiels sei.



warum arbeitet sie denn gerade in dieser Branche?
Und von den Spielern ist es nicht rühmlich, sie zu beleidigen.


----------

